# What would you build a deck out of if money were not an issue?



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

i'd really have to lean towards redwood or cedar.

can't quite get used to the synthetics.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe an exotic. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Calidecks said:


> Maybe an exotic.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


daing Mike, i expected about 9 pages of pro trex from you...:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Teak, for sure teak. As you said, if price were no issue.

Andy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Teak, for sure teak. As you said, if price were no issue.
> 
> Andy.


5/4 or 6/4?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Black Glass. With a heating and cooling system so you could always go bare footed. Also with cool mood lighting all over and an auto wash system.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Stone, built by Bytor.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I am looking at either Ipe or Garapa for mine right now...leaning towards Garapa. Tigerwood is gorgeous too!


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Clear all heart redwood would be my choice. When I built my retirement shack I had to downgrade to cedar. Besides the cost factor I don't believe I could have gotten my hands on enough to built the two decks.


----------



## NJ Contractor (Nov 12, 2016)

I would take the money and build a natural stone patio. Decks require too much maintenance.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Ipe or some other exotic for sure. There's probably good lumber yards everywhere but lakeside lumber up here in Tualatin is awesome for exotic deck supplies.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm probably going to build my new one out of WRC. Money isn't the issue, the synthetics just wouldn't look right against my wood sided and trimmed house. Otherwise I'd use Azek as it gets strong sun all day and I don't want to cook an egg out there.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Clear SYP. Where's the love?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I am a fan of stone patios...

Just not in the cards for this scenario...


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Just rebuilt the decks on our lake cottage with cedar. I think it just looks a whole lot prettier than treated or the synthetic stuff. Redwood would be sweet too, but I'll bet that might be tough to source around here.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

griz said:


> 5/4 or 6/4?


6/4, I think 5/4 would be fine but you did say money was not an issue in this little dream of mine.

Andy.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I had a buddy and wife who had a round patio built in lieu of a deck off the back of the house. 

It was a first floor patio, but with their drop-off, it still needed several vertical feet of retaining wall and lots of fill. It was one of the best looking and most comfortable outdoor space in the neighborhood.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Reclaimed/salvage OG redwood. :thumbsup:


But then I would say that. :laughing: 

I like to build with natural and local materials as much as possible.

Only thing that might sway me would be a waterproof deck surface, with tile or stone. If I could use the underneath for something. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Reclaimed/salvage OG redwood. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> But then I would say that. :laughing:
> ...


yea, we are smack dab in the middle of prime redwood country...:thumbsup:

there are a couple of small mills producing some very nice redwood decking.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Redwood decking for sure. Maybe WRC for guards and rails.

Or go exotic. Boats use teak and mahogany, it's a durable good look.


----------

